# Accessibility in truck wash



## Rick18071 (Feb 4, 2019)

The truck wash building was COed about 4 months ago as "B" and was fully accessible. it is not open to the public. Separate permit for the truck wash mechanical/plumbing/electrical equipment was issued and are being installed. I stopped by there and there today. There is a framed permanent tarp on the interior side of the 2 exit doors that can't be moved leaving only a 20" between this and the wall. I guess it is there so someone coming in doesn't get wet. The exit doors are in the center of this 20" wide egress area making someone to go through this 20" space for about 8' from either direction to get to the exit.

I'm not sure if this room needs to be accessible. Not sure if you can call it an "Equipment Space" which does not need to be accessible. But because employees and contractor drive the trucks though maybe it should it be an "Employee Work Space". This would only require it to be accessible to get in and out. So if the landings on the interior side of the exit doors would only be the accessible space required and not the rest of the egress route?

The landings in front of the doors don't have 42" clear space (for a door push side and side approach) if this needs to be accessible.

I am only posting this under accessibility but without posting it again is there anything under means of egress that would require more than a 20" wide egress route between the tarp and the wall?

The exit doors are flush with the outside wall of a thick walI andI did not think of checking to see that the interior door landings are at least 44" long but I doubt that they are.

Also these tarps block the exit signs and emergency lights that where installed (flat against the exterior wall above the 2 exit doors) but not required per code and I am not sure if I need to have them do anything about this.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 4, 2019)

If altered, the facilities *accessibility shall be maintained. *


----------



## steveray (Feb 4, 2019)

Sounds like bad design.....Does the tarp meet finish ratings? Construction type? I would make them show me the exemption from accessibility....


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 4, 2019)

mark handler said:


> If altered, the facilities *accessibility shall be maintained. *



This room was always intended to be a truck wash but the building was finished and COed before they got the permit for the truck wash equipment. What if was changed from a "B" to a "U or changed by an alteration from a empty room to an equipment room or employee work area.. There is no exception for that?



steveray said:


> Sounds like bad design.....Does the tarp meet finish ratings? Construction type? I would make them show me the exemption from accessibility....



The building is all concrete with 10" block walls and prefab concrete roof and sprinklered, about 2,500 sq. ft., maybe type 1B. Don't see anything in interior finishes that the tarp would not comply.


----------



## steveray (Feb 4, 2019)

What does the tarp do to sprinkler coverage?

602.2 Types I and II. Types I and II construction are those
types of construction in which the building elements listed in
Table 601 are of noncombustible materials, except as permitted
in Section 603 and elsewhere in this code.

Nonbearing walls and partitions
Interior 

603.1 Allowable materials. Combustible materials shall be
permitted in buildings of Type I or II construction in the following
applications and in accordance with Sections 603.1.1
through 603.1.3:


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 5, 2019)

This is like a tenant fit-out. The building was already COed a few months ago and the type of construction was  determined on the plan review 3 years ago.

SECTION 601
GENERAL
601.1 Scope. The provisions of this chapter shall control the
classification of buildings as to type of construction.

Do you think the construction type should be changed because of the tarps? Even if this building would be changed to type V B it would still be complying with the building height and area even if it wasn't sprinklered.

The manufacturer considers these tarps are actually part of the machinery and cannot find anything about machinery in the Interior Finishes Chapter.  I'm not worried about these 16' x 8' tarps. They would be wet from the truck washing most of the time at this 24 hr building.

I determined that the truck wash is a machine room and not required to be accessible and since the exit signs and emergency lights are not required by code I will not worry about them. The only problem is the length of the door landings at the exit doors is too short. The plans were not scaled to show that these landings were to short .

Since the large overhead doors will be open when a tractor trailer (they mostly have double trailers here) will drive through the truck driver would probably would use them if their truck stalls and they need to get out. The construction of this building is very much over built and is way over the minimum codes. The only other people that would use these doors would most likely be maintenance workers. It is my determination that it is safe and will pass the final like it is.

Comments are welcome.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Tarps are not a "fixed" element.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 5, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Tarps are not a "fixed" element.



These tarps actually have a frame.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Can you post a plan of the area in question?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 5, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> The exit doors are in the center of this 20" wide egress area making someone to go through this 20" space for about 8' from either direction to get to the exit.


Forgetting about accessibility there should be a minimum 36 inch width between the wall and the tarp

2012 IBC
1017.5 Aisles in other than assembly spaces and Groups B and M.
In other than rooms or spaces used for assembly purposes and Group B and M occupancies, the minimum clear aisle width shall be determined by Section 1005.1 for the occupant load served, but shall not be less than 36 inches (914 mm).



Rick18071 said:


> when a tractor trailer (they mostly have double trailers here) will drive through



This indicates this is a long building and would exceed the travel distance listed in Table 1021.2(2) and therefore 2 exits are required and exit signage and emergency illumination would be required

Being in PA I would assume they would close the overhead doors in the winter while washing the trucks so the exit doors would be needed during an emergency.


----------

